# Farewell ride 4-21-12 redcreek



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Making our way out to red creek next Saturday for my last ride of 2012. Deploying the end of april for a long time. Ill miss all of the ridding season and the annual labor day ride once again:banghead:

Hope to see a few of y'all out there!
Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have fun on the ride man, you definitely deserve it.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey bud thanks for your sacrifice. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

